# A leash that does not fail...



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hans is a major puller. We are working on it. Today my husband and I were trying to gradually introduce Hans who is a 1 1/2 yr old GSD to his Hanging Tree Cow Dog. They have been aware of each other for awhile but never in the yard at the same time. Cow Dog was on a leash and Hans' leash was hooked to his prong collar for extra control. I knew the situation and carefully double checked that everything was secure. Both were sitting (tremendous effort for Hans) and suddenly he lunges forward even though she was several yards away and I snapped the leash to correct for breaking "stay" and the leash just came off! Made for a tense moment for everyone. This is the 3rd time with 3 different types of leashes that the leash just came off. I sometimes put him on a horse lunge line to give him some space to maneuver when playing and it should hold a 1,000 lb. animal and has come off. Is there a custom one out there that absolutely, no matter what, will not come off? Or even a way to modify what I have to ensure the leash will not slip off?

Thanks!
Angela


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You could make one with a cord and a locking carabiner.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is the leash detaching from the collar or is the collar
slipping off of the dog?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Jocoyn,
Thank you, we will make one then. I find it hard to relax enough to concentrate on teaching him things when I have to worry about the leash just slipping off. My husband mentioned finding something that would lock in place. What you suggested sounds great. Thought there may have been an online company with something custom to order. I can't be the only person with a big, pulling dog in training. Appreciate the suggestion.

Angela


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Doggiedad,
The leash is detaching from the collar. I assume the spring mechanism gets weak from the force from the pulling. It's just that none of the 3 types of leashes have been used for very long. I could understand failure if I had been using a particular one for months or years. I've only had Hans for about 3 1/2 weeks.

Angela




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I never had a leash come off, I just have the ones you push down on the the lip(?)not the ones that you push in with ring to attach. I always get the leashes that have the second handle down close to the end of the leash, you can have a shorter hold easily or have a loop in both hands .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you have a break-away leash?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I actually had the collar come apart on me.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...re-find/199433-beware-planet-dog-collars.html

Look for K-9 supply stores.
They might have a sturdier product.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

MYHans-someBoy, what a clever name.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Look into Leerburg | Leather Prong Collar Leash™ . I love this leash. The leather is strong, stiff when you first receive it, softens as you use it. It has survived Woolf and his antics when he decides act up when he sees a dog. 2 hooks, one attaches to the prong, the other to a back up collar.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Where have you gotten your leashes from and what kind are they? I did have a leather leash break once, and prong collars have been known to occasionally come off, but I've never had a leash that just came off the collar. These are the leashes I have, and I love them: Leerburg | Leather Dog Leashes

I also have these as a safety measure - one end hooks to the prong collar and leash, the other end to the flat collar: Leerburg | Leather Pull Tab 

If either collar failed the leash would still be attached to the other collar.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I wonder if the clip is not swiveling, getting twisted with no give?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

When I first got Hans from the previous owner, he had on a flat leather collar ( very sturdy looking) with a leather leash that has the same type of clip you see on 99% of the leashes found at Petsmart, Feeder Supply, etc. I wasn't really surprised the first time it came off during a correction because I assume it had been used all through his puppy stage and all the rowdiness and antics that can go on then. After being banished to a kennel for several months with only a short daily walk to potty, Hans became hard to control when he was out and pulled tremendously all of the time. I can see how that one got worn out. The next was the horse lunge line, but it has the 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mendota slip leads. They never fail.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

same type of clip as the leather leash. The next I found, which I was using this morning, was made differently with the top part of the clip going past the bottom part so I figured it couldn't let the ring on the collar slip through. Boy, was I wrong! Ready to try something different. I truly appreciate all of the suggestions.
Sorry for the messed up post. I accidentally hit the send button earlier.

Angela


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Yikes, Sunflowers, kind of gives you a bad feeling when that happens, too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I will look into Leerburg and Mendota. Didn't know of either one before I posted and hadn't really thought of making one. I do appreciate all of the suggestions and help. 
Doggiedad, my husband just rolled his eyes when I told him my username, so at least someone appreciates it, lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I will look into Leerburg and Mendota. Didn't know of either one before I posted and hadn't really thought of making one. I do appreciate all of the suggestions and help. 
Doggiedad, my husband just rolled his eyes when I told him my username, so at least someone appreciates it, lol.

Angela



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, now my phone is giving me more problems than my rambunctious GSD, lol!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Our Leerburg leashes replaced some that we'd bought at PetSmart - Keefer's old leash still works, but it's stretched out quite a bit and the leather is discolored. Halo's clasp seized up from getting wet/sandy/muddy from going swimming in the bay and the ocean, and it was hard to get it on and off. I've had no issues at all with the Leerburg leashes, so maybe just getting a well made quality leash will solve your problem. It's never a bad idea to have a backup tab just in case though.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes the clips on those 2 leashes mentioned is the type I have, though the leash is from pet smart. They have the leash with this type of clip in a nice thick nylon with the second handle. They have thinner one but the one we get is wider and thicker. Cody would lunge or pull hard and we never had a problem with clip giving.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i have 2 Ella's Lead - Home http://www.ellaslead.com/inc/sdetail/1018 Sams Backup leads. there are 2 hooks attached so that should one fail the other is still attached to the leash... her leashes are tough and built to last .


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

No one has suggested watching how you attache the clip. Since this happened several times, I think it might be related to how you attach the lead or how you handle it.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Middleofnowhere,

I will have to try to pay better attention to how I am attaching it. You may be right. He is good about staying just inside his crate while I'm attaching it, but does throw his head around so much you still feel like you're wrestling an alligator, lol. Maybe i'm not being consistent. Thanks for your comment.

Angela


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Mebully21,

Thanks for the link!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Readaboutdogs,

Before getting "Hans the Puller" I never really thought about having the leash just slip off. I have heard about collars coming off over the head, etc. I am glad to hear that you are not having any problems with yours. I appreciate your comments and help. With all of the suggestions on this thread, it looks like I've got research to do.

Angela


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnetteH (Nov 5, 2009)

I really really like the gripper leashes... whoever though of these was a genious!  The Gripper Leash ~ The Ultimate Edge


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

AnnetteH,
I will check those out. Thanks for the link.

Angela


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Leerburg is O.K. but they are kinda pricey. I'm a fan of CanisCallidus, they import a lot of products from Germany.

I've got a couple of the Schweikert leashes and have been happy with them, stong, solid brass snap and arrive soft as butter and less $$ then a lot of the leerburg prices. They are bit 'stretchy' at first but that goes away after a few uses.

To the OP- this links to the working leashes section of their site but they have a lot of different kinds of leashes for you to browse through!

CanisCallidus Online Shop


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When I used prong collar, I used a safety strap in case of collar failure (since prong collrs sometimes come apart) but the would also work if the leash came loose. I made one myself out of a thin leather tab that was basically a short loop with a snap on it, and attached it to the leash and the flat collar, and then attached the leash to the prong. So if the prong came apart or the leash unttached from it, the strap would still attach the leash to the collar. I think you can buy safety tabs also, that are made for that purpose, or you can buy a leash with two snaps, to attach to both the prong and the flat collar.
Another option is to get a leash with a locking carabiner. I know Ruffwear has one like this: Ruffwear Knot-a-Leash? Rope Dog Leash

Or you could use a slip lead or other lead and collar combo, where the leash and collar are one piece so there is nothing to come loose.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair & Chicagocanine,
Thanks for your help and suggestions. I do want to hear about what everyone likes. Gives me lots of choices. I had no idea there were so many different kinds.

Angela


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Leerburg is O.K. but they are kinda pricey.


:thinking: I have the 6 foot, 3/4" wide one that's $29.00. That's only $5 more than the 6 foot, 2/5" wide one from CanisCallidus. I like the thicker leather because it doesn't stretch - my 6 foot leash is still 6 feet long, and because the quality is so good it will last forever. The old leashes I had stretched quite a bit, which is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

They are both good.  ...but IMHO leerburg sometimes I think you are paying a bit of premium for the name....

Which ever one has good experience and service with is good.

I've had good luck with CanisCallidus and I like the quality of some of the German made products they sell. It's all a matter of personal experience and preference. At first I didn't like the Schweikerts because they were stretchy, but they were soft and I like the light feel of them and they broke in quickly. So I gave them a chance and ended up liking them. They also sell different brands.

I also have a leather leash I bought at Drs Foster & Smith (can't remember the brand at the moment...) has a deer leather lining in the handle and has worn really well. 





Cassidy's Mom said:


> :thinking: I have the 6 foot, 3/4" wide one that's $29.00. That's only $5 more than the 6 foot, 2/5" wide one from CanisCallidus. I like the thicker leather because it doesn't stretch - my 6 foot leash is still 6 feet long, and because the quality is so good it will last forever. The old leashes I had stretched quite a bit, which is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

(oh and to clarify after the leashes were broken in no more stetchy. )

Here's another family owned training equipment maker I've heard good things about:

Hortons Quality K9

I bought a leather harness from the vendor below. A lot of their leather products are made in Isreal. The harness I bought was a real value for the money and well made. The site is a little horkey and there is a bit of a language issue in the product descriptions but my trainer has bought from them too, no problems. They have warehouses in the U.S.

Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Dog Supplies

I have a 'Dog Shopping' folder on my computer....I'm addicted.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, but once a leash stretches, it's stretched! You can't make it go back to the length it was - if I buy a 6 foot leash I want a 6 foot leash. :shrug:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh no, I didn't mean they stretched 'out' length wise, they had a little bit of 'give' when giving a correction, which was admittedly annoying at first. But that stopped in short order. I ordered two Schweikert leashes as gifts for friends after they saw mine, they really liked them.

Now that I think about it, my Stubben bridles and tack (german made also) tended to be soft and had some 'give' at the beginning. This is just my general experience with leather goods over the years with horses but softer leather, when maintained, lasts longer and is more comfortable to use. 




Cassidy's Mom said:


> Yeah, but once a leash stretches, it's stretched! You can't make it go back to the length it was - if I buy a 6 foot leash I want a 6 foot leash. :shrug:


----------

